# Artifacts and Magic Items Creation Thread



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

I found a real fun way to pass the time between gaming sessions is to browse the spell list in the player's handbook to create interesting magic items and inventions.

Try posting some ideas so other groups can share them! Who knows what may come out of this?

I'll get this started:

Acid Gauntlets: Uses Acid Touch spell

These gauntlets will not only protect the user from acid burns, but may be used as melee weapons, dealing 1d4 acid damage per hit. They may also be used to make handholds for climbing sturdy vertical surfaces. The user's climbing speed is halved to allow time to make the handholds.

XP Cost: 1500 Creation Cost: 6000gp and one casting of Acid Touch

Price: 9000gp [Creation Cost + 2x(XP cost)]

Scope on a Rope: Uses Animated Rope and Scry spells

A 50 ft rope that will move as the user commands. Who ever touches the rope will automatically see what's at the other end of the rope as though they were looking through an eyeglass. This can work both ways!

XP Cost: 1000 Creation Cost: 5000gp and one Casting of Animated Rope and Scry

Price: 7000gp [Creation Cost + 2x(XP Cost)]

Postings and comments are welcome! :victory:


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

Oh, forgot to mention I'm using 3.5 Rules. You can visit www.hypertextd20srd.org/ if you don't have your own! Any edition can be posted. If you're using a different edition you can make adjustments on the costs and creation to fit your rules!


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

Whoops! Had a little network error from that link. Give this one a shot:

http://www.d20srd.org/

It just worked for me.


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

Joshua's Amazing Instant Tree: Uses Plant Growth Summon Earth Elemental and Summon Water Elemental spells

A golf ball sized seed that fits in your pocket. It's sealed in a water proof pouch not to be opened until the user is ready. This is to avoid catastrophic results if the user gets his pocket wet.

If you need to climb sheer walls, get some shade, or need lumber and there's no trees around, grow one! Just break this baby out of the waterproof pouch, place it where you want it to grow, and add one drop of water.
In five seconds, you'll have a 30 foot tall one foot thick tree with plenty of branches to climb on. Be aware that anyone cought in the path of the rapidly growing tree will take 1d3 times 1d6 damage from the tremendous force at which this tree will grow. Using the seed in a structure or tunnel too small to accomodate the tree will cause the structure to collapse and the tunnel to seal off, possibly crushing those trapped inside.

Creation Cost: One casting of Plant Growth Summon Earth Elemental and Summon Water Elemental spells, 2000XP, 5000gp. 

Price: 9000gp [Creation cost + 2x(XP cost)]


----------



## Mitchy (Apr 19, 2009)

i play Dark Heresy, but i want to play a Dwarf Fighter with throwing axes when i do finally play D+D, and i think that an axe that acts like a boomerang would be awesome, it could be a special spell that a rune maker puts into the axe when its being made. Anyways, it would just come back to the thrower the turn after he/she threw it.
guess it would cost like 1000gp???

also, nice work on the other items. i really like 'Joshua's Amazing Instant Tree' i can imagine an elf using this alot.


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

I SWEAR there's a spell for that in PH 3.5....

Hmm.... This is a job for the Australian. Delicatessen? Nevermind.

Grugni's Reciprocating Throwing Axes of Return

Uses: Animate Object, Levitate, Lesser Geas

A set of three axes the user may throw as normal throwing axes with a twist: the axes return to the user at will. Hit or miss, the axe will continue to fly it's maximum range of 10 ft and stop where it lands, until the user wishes it to return. Willing the return of all three axes counts as a free action. The user may will the return of each axe as he throws it, maintaining a steady chain of throwing axes as a juggling act. This action requires concentration as with a spell and the user is open to attacks of opportunity until he cancels the action. Treat axes as regular throwing axes from PH 3.5 equipment chapter for statistics, unless a different set of axes is chosen at the creation.

Creation Cost: One Casting of Animate Object, Levitate, Lesser Geas, 1500 XP, 3000gp.
Price: 5000 gp [Creation cost + 2x(XP cost)] + Cost of the three axes chosen for enchantment


----------



## Mitchy (Apr 19, 2009)

sweet, when i finally go back to D+D hopefully the DM will let me use that.


----------



## Jolly Puggles (Aug 4, 2009)

I hate to rain on your parade, but the tree thing and the magically returning axes already exist in D&D...and are considerably cheaper than your pricing...



SRD said:


> Feather Token
> Each of these items is a small feather that has a power to suit a special need. The kinds of tokens are described below. Each token is usable once.
> 
> _Tree_
> ...


and



SRD said:


> Returning
> This special ability can only be placed on a weapon that can be thrown. A returning weapon flies through the air back to the creature that threw it. It returns to the thrower just before the creature’s next turn (and is therefore ready to use again in that turn).
> 
> Catching a returning weapon when it comes back is a free action. If the character can’t catch it, or if the character has moved since throwing it, the weapon drops to the ground in the square from which it was thrown.
> ...


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

I appreciate you pointing that out, and I see the similarities between the items you listed and the ones I posted, but there are also differences. The rules I have posted include attributes that I did not see in the similar items you found, such as:

The Instant Tree can be used as a crushing weapon or a means to demolish a building.

The Reciprocating Axes can be created with many other choices of weapons, and they will remain where they have been thrown until summoned by the user. That means the user may throw one axe, move to another location, then summon the axe to return. Tying a length of rope to one of the axes will create a magical grappling hook, and so on.

These extra rules add many more utilities to the items, and as such they should have a higher cost.

However, all these rules are subject to approval and change by the groups that choose to use them in their campaigns. If you feel the cost is far too high or does not agree to relative costs in your campaign, simply alter the cost to suit your needs.

I should also point out that this thread is dedicated to promoting the creation of artifacts and items, and not replacing existing items in campaigns. You will either use these items or you won't, or you will change them or make your own. I leave that choice to you.

Thank you for your attention to detail, Jolly. Please do not hesitate to comment further, as it will help me in creating something new. :victory:


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

Well, I was just digging through some old stuff I wrote years ago, and found this:

Magic Items by Spellbook

Items created by looking up spells in the Player's Handbook.

The acid gauntlets and tree are included, and in more detail than I posted here, so I'll post them as they are listed in these notes. Also, I have noticed some of the powers, damage rolls, and prices associated with these items were considerably high when I first wrote them! I will change some of these values and note the originals in parenthesis.

As I said to Jolly, adjust these rules and prices as you see fit. k:


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

Acid Gauntlets:

These gauntlets are made of a special corrosion proof nickel-alloy and have several functions:
- User may cast Acid Arrow once per orund at 1d6 points of acid damage at a range of 50 feet, or once per day at 3d6 points of acid damage at range of 150 feet (Originally 500 ft in my notes!).
-At the command word "burn", the gauntlets can secreet a highly corrosive acid that will destroy any small mundane object in 1d4 rounds, and any medium mundane object in 1d4+10 rounds. Larger objects may be attempted, but may take an exponential amount of time to dissolve. Magic items are immune to the corrosive effects.
-The gauntlets may be used to create handholds in sheer climbing surfaces that are non-magical or unprotected from corrosion.
-The gauntlets may be used to deal 2d6 points of acid damage (Originally 4d6 in my notes!) to any target who loses a grapple check against the user.

Creation Requisites: Strong Conjuration; CL 15th; Craft Wondrous Item, Craft Magic Arms and Armor; Acid Arrow, Command Word
Creation Cost: 7,000g, 1,000 XP (Originally 70,000g in my notes!)
Price: 12,000g (Originally 100,000g in my notes!)


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

Mask of Acid Breath:

A face mask made from intricate parts assembled in a corrosion proof frame that allows the user to breathe corrosive gases without suffering any harmful effects. The user may also project a cone of acid fog 5 feet wide and 20 feet long with 2d8 points of acid damage.

Creation Requisites: Medium Conjuration; CL8th, Craft Wondrous Item, Craft Magic Arms and Armor; Acid Fog
Creation Cost: 5,000g, 700 XP (Originally 15,000g in my notes!)
Price: 8,000 (Originally 20,000g in my notes!)


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

Acid Proof Bodyglove:

A skintight body suit that is proof against the most corrosive liquids and gases. The only exposed weak point is the user's face. If the suit is torn by slash, bite or pierce attacks, it will still reduce acid damage by 50%. If the user's face is unprotected, acid damage to that are will not be reduced.

Creation Requisites: Medium Conjuration; CL8th; Craft Wondrous Item; Acid Splash
Creation Cost: 3,000g, 700 XP (Originally 15,000g in my notes!)
Price: 7,000g (Originally 25,000g in my notes!)


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

Exalted Bracers:

Grants the user a +1 morale bonus on attack rolls and saves against fear effects, plus 1d6 + 2 hit points (Originally 1d8 + 10 in my notes!)
Creation Requisites: Medium Enchantment; CL6th; Craft Wondrous Item, Craft Magic Arms and Armor; Aid
Creation Cost: 2,500g, 500 XP (Originally 25,000g in my notes!)
Price: 4,500g (Originally 35,000g in my notes!)


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

I'll post more at a later time. I look forward to reading your comments! :grin:


----------



## Mitchy (Apr 19, 2009)

nice, i really like the Exalted Bracers (+rep for it), but the Mask of Acid Breath is cool too
i would like to see something thats not over 1,000gp, as the DM that ran my game didnt give much gold, he gave lots of silver and copper stuff.

keep up the great work.


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

Haha, I would give out the gold and XP like candy, but then again we didn't get many gaming sessions, so we had to compress our gaming nights.

Under 1000g? Let's see.....


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

Sentinel Orb: A floating orb of composite stone and metals that will sound an audible or mental alarm each time a creature of tiny or larger size moves within 20 feet of it or touches it. A creature that speaks the password to the orb (determined by the user at the time of the item's creation) does not set off its alarm. Whether the alarm is mental or audible will be decided at the item's creation. The orb may be commanded to patrol an are of 300 square feet or 30 ten foot square spaces[ORIGINAL NOTE: The orb may be commanded to patrol an area of 1000 square feet (or equivalent to 100 ten foot spaces).]

Mental Alarm: A mental alarm alerts only you so long as you remain within 500 feet of the orb (originally one mile!). You notice a single mental "ping" that awakens you from normal sleep, but does not interrupt normal concentration. _Silence_ has no effect on a mental alarm.
Audible Alarm: An audible alarm produces the sound of a hand bell, and can be heard by anyone within 60 feet. Reduce this distance by 10 feet with interposing closed doors and by 20 feet with solid walls. In dead quiet conditions, the ringing can be heard faintly at 180 feet away. _Silence_ will cancel an audible alarm by being used on the orb or the listener.

Either alarm lasts for one round when triggered.

Creation Requisites: Medium Transmutation, Abjuration; CL10th; Craft Wondrous Item; Animate Objects, Levitate, Alarm.
Creation Cost: 250g, 75XP (Originally 5,000g)
Price: 500g (Originally 7,000g)


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

Instant Growing Pocket Tree: (I know, done already, but just read)

There was a period in the history of the world where constant war ravaged the land, and for a time many natural wonders were in peril of extinction. It was then that a coven of druids decided to fight back against the desecration of their sacred forests with a simple yet unstoppable plan. They created seeds with the greatest qualities found in all the known species of trees in their dying forests. They then blessed these seeds with the gift of instant growth, so that the forests could be replenished at a faster rate than they could be cut or burned. 

This plan tackled many problems for not only the druids, but many armies and nations. Weapons and seige equipment could be maintained and produced in much less time and with an infinitely renewable fuel source. Forests expanded daily and could be used as cover for scouting parties. Towns ruined by war and seige could be rebuilt quickly after the armies passed on. The magical seeds became a common tool used by druid, general, and peasant alike.

The druids became disgusted with the abuse of their sacred seeds, and resolved to end the abuse by spreading pollens around the world that would cause the magic seeds to go dormant for a thousand years. The end of this period still has yet to pass, but there a still a very few magic seeds left that will still grow, and their offspring have yet to be proven otherwise. As for the return of the magic trees, who knows what will develop when the world is covered with forests again, or if it will ever truly happen?

These magic seeds may be planted in any location with a handful of soil that grows a 60 foot tree in 3 minutes. This instant tree is rather easy to climb, and does not require a climb check from the user. The uses for this item are only limited tot the user's imagination. The tree can be used to climb to location that could not be reached conventionally. The tree could force open a path or block it. The tree may even be cut down and used for lumber or firewood, or used in a _Manufacture_ spell. Lumber from the tree is more durable than any other wood available (at 1d10 extra hit points vs. the strongest wood the DM has listed). Firewood cut from the tree will burn in the worst weather conditions, and hotter than any other wood available.

If an Instant Growing Pocket Tree is left to grow for three days, it will produce 1d6 seeds (no matter the season) that will remain dormant until the user wishes to plant them as he did the first tree. A small forest could be grown within a week, covering 1600 square feet!

Creation Requisites: Medium Transmutation; CL11th; Craft Wondrous Item; Animate Plants (NOTE: If your DM wishes to truly follow the story above, then the only magic seeds can be created by finding a former un-pollenated magic seed from the old druids, and then planting it to produce seeds with a 25% chance of working as well as the original seeds. The choice should be made prior to the first use of these seeds in your campaign!)
Creation Cost: 300g, 50XP (Originally 15,000g!)
Price: 500g (Originally 27,000g!)


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

Scope on a Rope! :laugh:

A 1/2 inch diameter 100 foot length of rope the can move through the air according to it's user's mental commands. The unique attribute of this rope is the user can see where the opposing end of the rope is going by holding his end up to his head with is eyes closed. The user will see whatever is at the opposing end of the rope as if he were standing there. This effect will remain active until the user opens his eyes or takes the rope away from his head. This effect works on either end of the rope, meaning someone else can grab the opposing end and see the user.

Creation Requisites: Medium Transmutation, Divination; CL9th; Craft Wondrous Item; Animate Rope, Scrying
Creation Cost: 600g, 100XP (Originally 5,000g!)
Price: 850g (Originally 10,000g!)
NOTE: For a longer rope, simply tie another 100ft length onto the first, and so on. Cutting the rope will destroy all the magical effects.


----------



## Mitchy (Apr 19, 2009)

ok, the Scope on a Rope is the best magical item youve made so far. if i could get 100feet of that rope, i would use it with the Sentinel Orb, tie the rope to it, leave one end near me when i sleep, and then when the Orb goes off, i can look through my Scoped Rope, and i can see the enemy 100 feet.


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

Yes! It's working! I happy to see this thread has promoted some creative thinkging. I never thought of combining the orb with the rope, but it's a brilliant idea! Something else I just thought of is you could cover your end of the rope with a leather pouch or something more elaborate to prevent someone from spying on you! I'll see if I can come up with something cool to tackle this problem. Thanks for the feedback! :victory:


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

Here's some more:


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

Air Walk Boots:

The user can tread on air as if walking on solid ground for one full turn at his regular movement (originally was five minutes). Climbing or descending works as if the user were walking on invisible stairs -- they will have to concentrate on this action, and will be vulnerable to attacks of opportunity. Steep climbing or descent reduces the user’s speed to one half. 

Strong winds (40 mph and over) can push the user at a rate of 10feet per round (+5 feet per 10mph over 40) while walking on open air. Walking through extreme turbulence (such as that found in Pandemonium) or a hurricane will inflict 1d6 damage to the user per round of walking on open air.

Should the user’s time run out before he can reach solid ground, he will fall gently at 30 feet per round for 1d6 rounds. If he has still not landed by then, he will fall the remaining distance and suffer 1d6 damage per 10 feet fallen upon impact. This effect will also take place if the boots are dispelled, but not if the user walks into an antimagic field.

Creation Requisites: Medium Transmutation; CL8th; Craft Wondrous Item, Craft Magic Arms and Armor; Air Walk
Creation Cost: 450g, 125XP (Originally 35,000g)
Price: 750g (Originally 45,000g)


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

Judges‘ Hammer (Originally the Lawgiver):

A war hammer of lawful alignment. Normal damage is 1d8 points, but against chaotic aligned creatures or objects, it will glow dull blue, and strike with 2d8 + 4 points of damage.

Creation Requisites: Medium Transmutation; CL6th; Craft Wondrous Item, Craft Magic Weapons; Align Weapon
Creation Cost: 650g, 200XP (Originally 8,000g)
Price: 1250g (Originally 12,000g)


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

Ring of Transformation: 

With this ring, you can assume the form of any creature of your size at will. You may also assume the appearance of other members of your race. 

The maximum hit dice of any new form is equal to your caster level. You retain your own ability scores. Your class level, hit points, alignment, base attack bonus and save bonuses all remain the same. You retain all supernatural and spell - like special abilities and special attacks of your normal form, except for those your new form would be incapable of using -- for example, wolves cannot wield weapons in their paws, but a werewolf form could, and a giant worm cannot perform a gaze attack without eyes. This rule also applies to common tasks that require physical ability, such as writing or tying knots. The user can still cast spells that do not require components or actions the user’s form would be incapable of using.

The user will gain the physical qualities of the new form, such as limbs, movement, gills, wings, claws, chitinous or shelled body, etc. The user can fly at 120 feet per round with wings, or run at 60 feet per round with four or more legs. Having extra limbs does not grant the user extra attacks unless he gains the appropriate feats or skills. The user will not gain any spell - like abilities or gaze attacks of the new form, nor any special abilities such as dark vision or regeneration. 

The user may choose special identifying characteristics for the new form, such as eye and hair color, stripes, spots, etc. The DM may assume all other characteristics of the form as normal if the user does not state otherwise. The user can assume height, weight, and gender as long as their physical mass remains the same. The new form grants the user a +10 bonus to disguise checks. 

The user can carry his equipment as normal so long as his new form can carry the same equipment. The user may have to secure some items in a different manner, for example a tiger cannot wear a backpack for humanoids. The user may choose to meld his equipment into hi s new form, and the chosen equipment will return to its normal configuration when the user reverts to his original form. Items worn by the user in alternate forms will fall of when the user reverts to original form. Any part of the user’s body severed while in alternate form will revert to original form.

Creation Requisites: Medium Transmutation; CL6th; Craft Wondrous Item, Craft Magic Rings; Alter Self
Creation Cost: 8,000g, 500XP (Originally 18,000g)
Price: 12,000g (Originally 28,000g)


----------



## Android089 (Apr 21, 2009)

All of these items look awsome

When I start D+D I will definatly use these items

+Rep


----------



## Android089 (Apr 21, 2009)

wait I just got an idea

Ripples Food of Control

The meal comes on a plate and if givin to someone than 1d4 minutes after eating the meal the person comes under the control of the character that bought the food in the first place.

I haven't played D+D much so I dont know what the price should be, But the supplies of this food would be extremly rare


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

Android089 said:


> wait I just got an idea
> 
> Ripples Food of Control
> 
> ...


How about this?

Ripley's Powder of Greater Command:

This tasteless, odorless powder may be inhaled or ingested by an intended target to place him under the user's control, as if the user had cast Greater Command on the target.

The effects will take 1d4 rounds to begin, and once begun, they will last for 1d4+1 rounds. The target will be compelled to perform any simple actions the user commands, such as manual labor, standing on one foot, jogging in place, etc. Commanding the target to attack his friends will allow the target a Will save to resist the command.

Creation Requisites: Enchantment; Alchemy; CL5th; Greater Command
Creation Cost: 200g, 50XP
Price: 400g


----------



## Android089 (Apr 21, 2009)

cool i like that better than mine


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

True Diviner’s Magnificent Kit for Magical Objects (say that one three times fast!)

Packed in a convenient sized travel case is everything needed to locate, identify, study and record any magic item, weapon, armor, object, or creature. Included are the following items:

Creation Requisites: See each item for details.
Creation Cost of Entire Kit: See each item for details.
Price of Entire Kit: 28,000g (Originally 500,000g)

Fantastic Rod of Magical Divination:

A simple black rod six inches in length composed of a highly durable species of wood that will vibrate with a low whistling sound when it is directed at any magical object, creature, or device within ten feet of the user. The low whistling will turn to a high pitched squeal when the rod touches any magical object. A sleeve composed of a magic resistant waterproof fabric is included for when the user wishes to deactivate and store the rod.

Creation Requisites: Medium Divination; CL4th; Craft Wondrous Item; Detect Magic
Creation Cost: 2,000g, 75XP (Originally 20,000g)
Price: 3,000g (Originally 38,000g)

Incredible Lens of Dweomer Analysis:

A two - inch lens composed of a special selection of crystals mounted on a sturdy solid base that can analyze magical objects as if it were casting an Analyze Dweomer spell. The lens will store data on an object it has analyzed in a one inch diameter crystal ball that is attached to the base. Anyone can read this data by simply touching the crystal ball and concentrating on the object in question.

Creation Requisites: Medium Divination, Transmutation; CL14th; Craft Wondrous Item; Detect Magic, Analyze Dweomer, Animate Objects, Telepathic Bond, Permanency.
Creation Cost: 12,000g, 2500XP (Originally 100,000g)
Price: 20,000g (Originally 218,000g)

Extraordinary Animated Pen of Interpretation and Calligraphy:

This magic pen is capable of using telepathy to read the mind of any intelligent creature or object and interpret its language to scribe any language chosen by the user. The pen can even learn new languages, given enough time (4d6 hours) by reading the new language from an intelligent creature or object. This process does not require conscious thought from the creature being read. It can scribe documents on its own, as long as it has enough paper to write on and material to read from. Many political figures have been known to uses these pens as recording devices.

Creation Requisites: Medium Divination; CL10th; Craft Wondrous Item; Animate Objects, Telepathic Bond, Permanency
Creation Cost: 5,000g, 200XP (Originally100,00g)
Price: 7,800g (Originally 120,000g)

Amazing Book of Simplification and Organization:

Intelligent animated book with pages that keep their place, turn by themselves, and can rearrange themselves in any order the user wishes. This book is perfect for keeping journals, records and is one of the most prized objects of spell casters.
Creation Requisites: Medium Divination; CL10th; Craft Wondrous Item; Animate Objects, Telepathic Bond, Permanency
Creation Cost: 1,000g, 75XP
Price: 1,500g (Originally 2,000g)


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

Belt of the Legendary Beast:

Any animal or lycanthrope large size or smaller that wears this belt will grow to twice their normal size and eight times their normal weight. This alteration changes their size category to the next largest, grants a +8 size bonus to strength and a +4 size bonus to Constitution (and thus an extra two hit points per HD), and imposes a -2 size penalty to Dexterity. The creature’s existing natural armor bonus increases by 2. The size increase also adds a +2 attack bonus for natural attacks and a +2 bonus to damage rolls. The creature’s space and reach are doubled, but it’s speed does not change.

All equipment worn by the creature prior to wearing the belt will increase in size with the creature until it is dropped, exchanged, or departs from the creature’s body in any fashion. The increase has no effect on the magical properties of the equipment, but armor and weapons both get a +2 bonus. Removing the belt from the creature will also cause the equipment to revert to original size.

If the affected creature is enclosed in a space too small to accommodate it’s increased size, it can make a strength check to burst the enclosure. Failure results in 1d6 points of constricting damage to the creature per round it remains confined while wearing the belt. If the creature remains in this condition until its hit points fall below zero, it will die of hemorrhage.

Creation Requisites: Medium Transmutation; CL10th; Craft Wondrous Item, Craft Magic Arm and Armor; Animal Growth, Permanency
Creation Cost: 5,000g, 450XP (Originally 25,000g)
Price: 3,500g (Originally 32,000g)


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

Ring of Animal Eyes:

With this ring, the user may call any tiny or small animal within 100 feet and control its movements for 1d10+5 rounds. During this time, the user will see the world through the eyes of the animal under his control. The user may break the connection at any time. If the animal is injured or killed, the connection will terminate. The user will lose as many hit points as the animal under his control if the animal takes damage while under control.

Creation Requisites: Medium Enchantment, Divination; CL10th; Craft wondrous Item, Craft Magic Ring; Animal Messenger, Telepathy, Scrying.
Creation Cost: 1,500g, 150XP (Originally 15,000g)
Price: 2,200g (Originally 22,000g)


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

Collar of the Beast Shifter:

User will polymorph into an animal of his choice for one hour per day. The user may choose to resume his original form at any time as a full round action, but once the ring has been used that day, the user must wait until the next day to use it again. This limit can only be ignored in planes that are stronger in magic than the material plane, or where the limits of time are nonexistent.

The user’s hit dice will not change when in animal form, nor will his maximum hit points. Taking the form of any animal will grant the user the natural abilities of the chosen animal, such as flight, bite or claw attacks, or sprinting. However, the user will not gain special attacks, such as venom, breath weapons, or gaze attacks.

The user’s choice of animal forms is not limited by size. His equipment will morph into the animal form’s body, and return when the user reverts to his original form. Any part of the user’s body that is severed during the transformation will revert to original form.

Creation Requisites: Medium Transmutation; CL11th; Craft Wondrous Item, Craft Magic Arms and Armor; Animal Shapes
Creation Cost: 3,500g, 300XP (Originally 35,000g)
Price: 5,000g (Originally 42,000g)


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

Harp of Animal Trance:

This harp’s music compels animals and magical beasts to sit silently and watch your performance. The instrument will play any charming melody that comes to the user’s mind so long as the user continues to pluck the strings, regardless of the user’s skill. However, an unskilled user will only be able to entrance creatures of animal type with Int of 1 or 2 and up to 1d6 HD worth of creatures and those creatures are allowed a Will save. A skilled harpist can entrance animals and magical beast with Int up to 10 and up to 1d6+5 HD worth of creatures, and they are not allowed a Will save. This effect cannot work on creatures that cannot hear the music, or in areas affected by Silence.

Creation Requisites: Enchantment; CL6th; Craft Wondrous Item; Animal Trance
Creation Cost: 2,500g, 270XP (Originally 15,000g)
Price: 4,000g (Originally 22,000g)


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

Stone of Undeath:

User can create a zombie or animated skeleton from any corpse with up to 4 Hit Dice by pressing this stone into its skull. The stone will embed itself into the skull and remain active until destroyed. As long as the stone is active, any part of the affected body will remain active even after being severed from the body. No matter what body the stone is planted into, the body has a 15% chance of going berserk until the stone is destroyed. Otherwise the animated body will obey any commands given by the user.

Creation Requisites: Necromancy; CL7th; Craft Wondrous Item; Animate Dead
Creation Cost: 500g, 100XP
Price: 900g


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

Destructive Steel Orbs:

A set of two 1” diameter steel orbs that float in a circle around the user. At will, the orbs can be launched at a high velocity at any one object or opponent within 50ft, dealing 1d6+2 points of damage per hit. The orbs will continue to return to orbit around the user, allowing him to make one attack with each orb in one round. The orbs will remain active until put away or destroyed. Each orb has 20 hit points, and may only be damaged by extreme heat, cold, or by materials harder than steel.

Creation Requisites: Transmutation; CL12th; Craft Wondrous Item; Animate Objects, Levitate, Telekinesis, Permanency
Creation Cost: 600g, 100XP (Originally 18,000g)
Price: 1000g (Originally 28,000g)


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

Clockwork Miner’s Canary:

A small miner’s lamp with a set of mechanical wings that will follow the user and can fly ahead at the user’s command for 50 ft before returning.

Creation Requisites: Transmutation; CL5th; Craft Wondrous Item; Animate Objects, Geas, Levitate, Permanency
Creation Cost: 400g, 85XP (Originally 5,000g)
Price: 750g (Originally 8,000g)


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

Level 1 Lawful Good Sword Familiar:

An intelligent animated lawful good aligned longsword that floats and will attack any target its master commands. Only those of lawful good alignment may take this construct as a familiar. The familiar will flee from those of any alignment other than lawful good and attack them if it is trapped or cornered.

Treat the sword familiar as a level one fighter with all ability scores at 10, except for intelligence, which starts at 2. The sword familiar can gain experience and level up as a fighter only, and may not choose any other class or take any feats or skills not related to fighting. Once achieving an Int score of 8, it can choose its own targets and make its own decisions, and on an Int score of 12, it can speak to its master telepathically. The sword familiar cannot enter lawful evil aligned planes until its Con score reaches 15.

Creation Requisites: Transmutation; CL15th; Craft Wondrous Item; Animate Objects, Geas, Levitate, Permanency, Align Weapon
Creation Cost: 2,000g, 1000XP
Price: 6,000g


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

Level 1 Lawful Evil Sword Familiar:

An intelligent animated lawful evil aligned longsword that floats and will attack any target its master commands. Only those of lawful evil alignment may take this construct as a familiar. The familiar will flee from those of any alignment other than lawful evil and attack them if it is trapped or cornered.

Treat the sword familiar as a level one fighter with all ability scores at 10, except for intelligence, which starts at 2. The sword familiar can gain experience and level up as a fighter only, and may not choose any other class or take any feats or skills not related to fighting. Once achieving an Int score of 8, it can choose its own targets and make its own decisions, and on an Int score of 12, it can speak to its master telepathically. The sword familiar cannot enter lawful good aligned planes until its Con score reaches 15.

Creation Requisites: Transmutation; CL15th; Craft Wondrous Item; Animate Objects, Geas, Levitate, Permanency, Align Weapon
Creation Cost: 2,000g, 1000XP
Price: 6,000g


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

Creeper Vine:

A 100 ft length of vine that can be used for a magic rope. The vine can ascend any surface and tie itself to a handhold, allowing the user to climb it. The vine can also lift up to 500 lbs of weight once it has secured itself to a solid structure directly above the load. The vine can entangle up to four targets on a successful DC15 grapple check for each target. Once entangled, the vine can strangle the target for 1d4 points of damage per round, until the target is freed from entanglement. Entangled creatures can break free of the vine with a successful DC17 grapple check. Any slash or pierce attack that deals 4 points of damage to the vine will sever it. When severed, 1d4x25% of the vine will remain active. The vine will cease activity until it suffers more than 16 points of damage. Severed creeper vines cannot be healed or mended.

Creation Requisites: Transmutation; CL6th; Animate Plants, Permanency
Creation Cost: 100g, 25XP
Price: 250g


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

Tree Familiar:

Starts as a small sapling that can only do the simplest tasks for its master, such as lifting small objects or sweeping with a broom. After growing to medium size (by Plant Growth or aging three years), the tree can attack one target and lift objects weighing 500 lbs. At large size (by Plant Growth or aging eight years), it can carry its master at a speed of 50 feet, attack up to three targets at once, and lift 5000lbs. After aging 20 years, it will root itself in the best soil it can find, produce 1d8 seeds that will grow into newborn tree familiars, which will remain with their father tree until chosen by a new master. A tree familiar can only produce seeds once.

Upon aging 40 years, a tree familiar will evolve into a Great Tree Familiar, with all the abilities equivalent to a LV5 druid, at which time the user can determine skills, feats, spells and other abilities for his familiar. Treat this process as though the familiar progressed from a LV1 druid to LV5, and add these attributes accordingly.

Creation Requisites: Transmutation; CL16th; Animate Plants, Geas, Permanency
Creation Cost: Sap, leaves, and seed of a Treant, Pint of blood given willingly from a follower of Obad Hai, Emerald worth 1500g or more, Hair of a Unicorn’s mane. All of these items must be obtained by whom ever wishes to create the familiar, and they must do so with the blessing of Obad Hai. Tree familiars will only take a follower of Obad Hai as master, and they cannot be created for profit or to serve any master other than a follower of Obad Hai. Attempting this ritual otherwise will result with the creator turning into a tree. This effect is permanent and cannot be reversed by any spell, artifact, or wish. There are very few who have attempted this ritual with success.
Price: Tree Familiars cannot be sold. Doing so is the same as attempting creation without Obad Hai’s blessing.


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

Gladius Lupis Mortis:

A Silver +2 Broadsword of Werewolf Antipathy. The silver plating makes it effective against undead, incorporeal creatures and werewolves. The +2 damage bonus negates the damage reduction of undead, and the sword is able to strike extraplanar creatures. The antipathy spell effect is directed toward werewolves – any werewolf wounded by the blade will draw the Antipathy effect into their own blood for 1d6 rounds, suffering 1d6 points of damage per round for the duration of the effect, and must succeed a DC 24 Will Save or be forced to flee.

Creation Requisites: Medium Transmutation, Strong Abjuration; CL16th; Craft Magic Arms and Armor; Magic Weapon, Antipathy, Permanency.
Creation Cost: 800g, 120XP
Price: 1,500g


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

Antimagic Stone:

This stone creates a ten foot barrier around the user that suppresses any magic effects from spells, items and creatures at an effective caster level of 12. Any magic effects outside the barrier remain active. Similar stones are produced at half strength to attach to socketed items so they may be turned on or off by the turn of a dial. These stones are held in a special resistant casing that can be closed to deactivate the antimagic effect. Multiple antimagic stones do not stack effective caster levels of suppression when in the same space.

Creation Requisites: Strong Abjuration; CL12th; Craft Wondrous Item; Antimagic Field, Permanency.
Creation Cost: 500g, 100XP
Price: 1100g


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

Tree Cleaver:

A battleaxe enchanted with an Antiplant Shell in the blade, concentrated to rend any plant material it comes in contact with, dealing 1d8+10 points of damage to plants.

Creation Requisites: Strong Abjuration; CL10th; Craft Magic Arms and Armor; Antiplant Shell, Permanency.
Creation Cost: 380g, 70XP
Price: 700g


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

Lens of Arcane Sight:

This lens can be attached to the frames of glasses, goggles or loupes. It enables the user to have a line of sight that can travel around corners or through small holes at 10 feet per round for up to 10 rounds and up to 100 feet maximum distance from the user. The line of sight can be terminated by closing the cover over the lense.

Creation Requisites: Strong Divination; CL11th; Craft Wondrous Items; Arcane Eye, Permanency.
Creation Cost: 1500g, 100XP
Price: 2500g


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

Arcane Padlock:

A simple padlock with a permanent Arcane Lock spell effect. It is twice as durable as any common padlock (normal DC + 10 to break). It cannot be picked or opened by any magical means. It will only open when touched by the owner.

Creation Requisites: Abjuration, CL6th; Craft Wondrous Item, Locksmith; Arcane Lock
Creation Cost: 300g, 50XP
Price: 500g


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

Arcane Scribe:

A homunculus created for the single purpose of scribing Arcane Marks upon any object its master chooses. The marks may be visible or invisible as the master chooses. The inscription process will not harm the object in any way. A command word will have to be chosen to illuminate invisible Marks prior to the Arcane Scribe beginning its work. The homunculus can also erase Arcane Marks in half the time they took to create, but only Marks which it has inscribed. Note that Arcane Marks are necessary for items which will be enchanted with Instant Summons.

The homunculus will work on the mark until it is finished, indifferent to whatever events or threats occur around it while working. A basic Mark will take two rounds for the homunculus to complete. However, more complex and intricate Marks will take longer to complete. The homunculus can only be stopped from completing its task by total destruction.

Creation Requisites: Transmutation; CL10th; Craft Construct, Craft Wondrous Item; Geas, Animate Objects, Permanency, Arcane Mark
Creation Cost: 800g, 100XP
Price: 1600g


----------



## Mitchy (Apr 19, 2009)

i got an idea, dont know how much it will cost or anything, but here it is:

Jons Memory Bending Drink

the drink looks like plain old water, but when the target drinks the fluid, then for the next three minutes, anything anyone says or does in plain site of the target will change the memorys of that person, the targets memorys since birth can be affected, but only one can be changed. Also if the target can pass a willpower check, then there is no affect, and the target goes on without knowing. If he/she fails the check, then any one memory can be changed but not forgotten.



im thinking about 3,000gp?


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

Mitchy said:


> i got an idea, dont know how much it will cost or anything, but here it is:
> 
> Jons Memory Bending Drink
> 
> ...


Sounds cool! It looks like the effect of a wish spell, on my first guess. I'll check the PHB3.5. It'll at least take a caster level of 10, probably 300 XP, and materials worth 500g total. You could probably knock the price down to 2000g. I'll have to get back to you on that.


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

Potion of Altered Memory: (Thanks to Mitchy on HeresyOnline!!)

Originally used by clerics during the early wars, these potions served as a remedy for those who had witnessed horrible atrocities and suffer from severe mental trauma. Patients would receive these treatments willingly to forget traumatic moments and restore their sanity. Clerical orders kept supplies of these potions ready for wartime, until it was discovered these potions were being abused and becoming addictive. Today, there are few of these potions to be found, and those still in existence are bought at a high price.

The potion is a clear liquid that can be ingested to permanently change one memory of the user’s past. Another person may assist the user in altering a memory by speaking to him while he is under the effects of the potion. If someone wanted to force another to alter a memory, they would have to drug them or use a spell to manipulate that person.

The effect is irreversible, and only one memory may be changed. The altered memory can be as vague or detailed as the user wishes, and one completed, the user will not question the altered memory unless presented with physical evidence that the memory is false, in which case the original memory will not return, but the user will know the altered memory is false.

Creation Requisites: Illusion, Transmutation, Conjuration; CL10th; Brew Potion; Alter Self, Permanency
Creation Cost: Blessed Water, Lotus Petals, 1/1000th Measure of Iocane Powder (Inconceivable!), 200g for other materials, 100XP
Price: 2000g (Due to the rarity of this item on the open and underground markets, and the extreme punishments reserved for producing these potions)


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

Astral Gate:

This device is an astral projector, but it is capable of transporting parties from one plane to another. The gate can be constructed and used in any plane and may be connected to any other gate. Note that once the user passes through an astral gate, he cannot return to where he came from unless he uses another astral gate connected to his original location. It is possible to send components and a team to another plane to construct and activate a new astral gate to establish a connection, but the inhabitants of most planes will respond to this activity with hostility if it is done without reaching an agreement on both planes. The astral plane is the exception of the rule – in the never ending shift of dimensions and locations of this plane, it is impossible to maintain and defend an astral gate. However, parties who use an astral gate to transport to the astral plane can carry an astral beacon to maintain a connection to their origin of transport. The beacon is vital to the parties’ ability to return, and if it is lost, the party will have to find another way back to their own plane, if that is possible.

1.	Portable Astral Gate:
o	A combination of mechanical and magical components contained in a portable 200 pound case that can transport up to five medium size creatures or 2,000 pounds of material objects into another plane.
o	For transporting larger creatures, divide this amount by two for each increment in size above medium. 
o	For astral transportations, each group must have an astral beacon to return to their original plane.
o	Creation Requisites: Strong Necromancy; CL13th; Craft Wondrous Items; Astral Projection, Permanency
o	Creation Cost: 10,000g, 2,000XP
o	Price: 20,000g
2.	Massive Astral Gate:
o	A 20 foot square platform that can transport up to 25 medium size creatures or 10,000 lbs of material objects into another plane.
o	For transporting larger creatures, divide this amount by two for each increment in size above medium. 
o	For astral transportations, each group must have an astral beacon to return to their original plane.
o	Creation Requisites: Strong Necromancy; CL21st; Craft Wondrous Items; Astral Projection, Permanency
o	Creation Cost: 60,000g, 5,000XP
o	Price: 120,000g
3.	Colossal Astral Gate:
o	A platform 300 feet in diameter with beams 60 feet tall surrounding the platform to contain the projection field.
o	The platform can transport up to 250 medium sized creatures or 100,000 lbs of material objects into another plane.
o	For transporting larger creatures, divide this amount by two for each increment in size above medium. 
o	For astral transportations, each group must have an astral beacon to return to their original plane.
o	Creation Requisites: Strong Necromancy; CL43rd; Craft Wondrous Items; Astral Projection, Permanency; The ritual to activate the projector requires at least 20 spellcasters cumulative of an effective caster level of 43.
o	Creation Cost: 7,000,000g, 150,000XP
o	Price: 12,000,000g


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

Astral Beacon:

A floating orb that serves as a connection from any non-material plane to the material plane. This orb can take the place of a silver cord, and has to connect to an astral gate in order to be used for planar travel. Once the orb is transported to a non-material plane, it activates and locks onto the nearest astral gate available. The party to which the orb is attached will receive a mental signal if the beacon changes its locked coordinates or is disturbed in any manner. If the astral beacon is destroyed, the attached party will be stranded in their location unless they find another beacon or means to travel to their original plane. A silver relica can be used with an astral beacon to avoid this situation.

Creation Requisites: Strong Necromancy, Medium Transmutation; CL15th; Craft Construct; Astral Projection, Animate Objects, Geas
Creation Cost: 3,000g, 200XP
Price: 5,000g


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

Silver Relica:

A 1 inch solid cube of silver sealed with arcane marks that safeguards the life of its owner in the astral plane. If the owner’s silver cord is severed while in the astral plane, he will immediately return to his original body rather than perish. The cube must remain on the owner’s person to work. Most owners of silver relicae are very protective of these devices, and often wear them on adamantine chains to avoid separation.

Creation Requisites: Strong Necromancy; CL17th; Craft wondrous Item; Astral Projection, Permanency
Creation Cost: 2,000g, 150XP
Price: 3,000g


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

Astral Pathfinder Familiar: 

A tiny creature that knows its way around the astral plane that can guide its master to specific locations. Some pathfinders will meet to exchange information related to planar travel. The familiar will remain within 30 feet of its master at all times. Astral familiars do not have material bodies, but can live in gemstones or other items in the material plane when not traveling in the astral plane. The death of an astral familiar’s master will force the familiar to return to its material home.

Creation Requisites: Medium Conjuration, Strong Necromancy; CL14th; Craft Wondrous Item, Summon Familiar; Astral Projection, Permanency
Creation Cost: 3,000g, 500XP
Price: 7,000g


----------



## Mitchy (Apr 19, 2009)

nice, i dont know much about the astral planes or anything, but i think thier like a different dimmension that only the mind can go through?

ha, i got anouther great idea, tye the Scope on a Rope to a tree (or something that has a clear line of sight to yourself) and then bring the other end with you, that way when something happens to the physical self, then you look through the rope, and see whats going on. it would need to be a long rope, but if you could get your hands on a long enough peice, it would be great.


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

Mitchy said:


> nice, i dont know much about the astral planes or anything, but i think thier like a different dimmension that only the mind can go through?
> 
> ha, i got anouther great idea, tye the Scope on a Rope to a tree (or something that has a clear line of sight to yourself) and then bring the other end with you, that way when something happens to the physical self, then you look through the rope, and see whats going on. it would need to be a long rope, but if you could get your hands on a long enough peice, it would be great.


Yep, according to 3.5 Manual of the Planes, you must leave your corporeal body in the material plane to travel to the astral plane. This leaves you vulnerable in the material plane unless you have made the proper arrangements. However, enter the silver relica (my own stuff, unless you can find it elsewhere -- I couldn't), a failsafe device that immediately returns you to your body if anything should threaten you silver cord (say, an astral dreadnought, much nastier than a SM dreadnought).

The scope on a rope method sounds handy, however, there's still the problem with corporeality in the astral plane. I may alter the silver relica or make another item to counter this. I do currently have something in the works, but as I add more details, it brings more questions to light.

I like your thinking, Mitchy! Feel free to add more comments on this situation. :victory:


----------



## Mitchy (Apr 19, 2009)

yeah i noticed that problem as soon as you said that the person leaves thier body behind. thanks for explaining more about the astral planes for me, i dont have any books for dungeuns and dragons exept for the core rule book


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

Mitchy said:


> yeah i noticed that problem as soon as you said that the person leaves thier body behind. thanks for explaining more about the astral planes for me, i dont have any books for dungeuns and dragons exept for the core rule book


Don't sweat it. Check Amazon for used books, now that 4.0Ed. is out, I'm sure the 3.5 books sell for dirt cheap. I currently have 25 rules books for 3.5, and the most I spent on any one is $25 for the PHB3.5. I think I got Manual of the Planes for $10. Don't be afraid to buy the $1 books, just because they have a little wear doesn't make them useless.

If all else fails, talk to me or come up with your own ideas. After playing back through Castlevania 4 for the umteenth time, I think I'll write a campaign for Castlevania. Just do whatever comes to mind. You'll spend your whole life savings trying to get every book.

On a side note, I am working up a visual guide to the planes. I drew a real nice poster long ago, but I want to do it on something nice like Blender, something 3d you can rotate and manipulate. I just have to learn the software first..... :shok:


----------



## Mitchy (Apr 19, 2009)

might want to try google sketch up if you havent already, its a pretty easy system, only thing is it dosent have very many details, and thanks for the tip about buying the books, me and some buddies just started playing Dungeons and Dragons 3.5, were making characters next week, so after playing a bit i will be able to come up with better ideas. 

now i have to tell the DM about this thread....


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

Mitchy said:


> might want to try google sketch up if you havent already, its a pretty easy system, only thing is it dosent have very many details, and thanks for the tip about buying the books, me and some buddies just started playing Dungeons and Dragons 3.5, were making characters next week, so after playing a bit i will be able to come up with better ideas.
> 
> now i have to tell the DM about this thread....


Just tell your DM he can alter some of the rules to make the items fit his campaign, that is if he doesn't agree with the stuff I posted.

Yup, amazon is good. There's also EN publishing. They write alot of their books for Swords and Sorcery, a D20 spinoff of DnD. The nice part is, the books are all in pdf format! So you can download them and save them on a memory stick or laptop -- no lugging around a 60 pound bag of books for your gaming sessions!

I still get the 3.5 books, they have nice art, and I'm a bookworm at heart.


----------



## Mitchy (Apr 19, 2009)

i was looking through the 4th edition rule book, and i wanted to be a dwarf fighter with two hammers, but then i found that only the ranger can use two weapons and i dont really want to be a dwarf ranger, but i really want the two hammers. I dont know if they dont already have it in the 3.5 book but i was thinking of a amadextrus trait or skill. So i can use both weapons at once, dont know how the rules would play out though.

also i came up with this:

Larry's Ladder
This ladder is counted as a small object that weighs 2.5pounds and looks like a sleeping bag, but when the user puts his foot on the bottom ring and throws the ladder (counts as a throwing object) it expands to reach a length of 20 feet, the user must then use 2 full actions (or about 30 secounds narrative time) to pack the ladder back up again.

dont know what the price would be, but im thinking around 100-150gp


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

Mitchy said:


> i was looking through the 4th edition rule book, and i wanted to be a dwarf fighter with two hammers, but then i found that only the ranger can use two weapons and i dont really want to be a dwarf ranger, but i really want the two hammers. I dont know if they dont already have it in the 3.5 book but i was thinking of a amadextrus trait or skill. So i can use both weapons at once, dont know how the rules would play out though.
> 
> also i came up with this:
> 
> ...


The 3.5 PHB has the two-weapon fighting feat with the ambidexterity skill as a pre-requisite. I haven't seen the 4.0 books, so I don't know if the carried any of the 3.5 rules over.

For the ladder:

Creation Requisites: Transmutation; CL5th; Craft Wondrous Item; Animate Object, Manufacture
Creation Cost: 200 ft of rope, 150g, 50XP
Price: 500g


----------



## Mitchy (Apr 19, 2009)

got anouther idea for scribs

Ripples Rewriting Paper
This just looks like two pieces of paper, but when you tear the first one off, and then the secound one, there is always anouther piece.

only very good if the party actually uses paper to write down notes and stuff.

thinking price would be
45gp maybe???


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

Mitchy said:


> got anouther idea for scribs
> 
> Ripples Rewriting Paper
> This just looks like two pieces of paper, but when you tear the first one off, and then the secound one, there is always anouther piece.
> ...


Probably, if you consider keeping up with the cost of creating the paper in the parallel dimension!

Creation Requisites: Transmutation; CL3rd; Craft Wondrous Item; Manufacture
Creation Cost: 2 sheets of letter sized paper, 15g, 5XP
Price: 45g 

Another idea is to create a safe or box that contains it's own plane of existence to store surplus items. It shouldn't matter what size box you have, as long as it has an opening big enough to fit the items you want to store.

5 ft Cubic Box of Extraplanar Storage

This box may not be used as a portal to any other plane of existence. It simply contain its own miniature plane of existence, used to store items no larger than five cubic feet. Small creatures may live in this box indefinitely, as long as their living space is maintained and they are fed. It is impossible to suffocate a creature in this box, so long as the creature can breathe in a normal oxygen rich atmosphere.

Creation Requisites: Transmutation, Necromancy; CL6th; Craft Wondrous Item; Manufacture, Astral Projection
Creation Cost: 5 foot cubic box, 150g, 50XP
Price: 450g


----------



## Mitchy (Apr 19, 2009)

sweet that looks cool, would it still weigh as much as the box, or would it weigh the sum of weight of all the objects inside it?


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

Mitchy said:


> sweet that looks cool, would it still weigh as much as the box, or would it weigh the sum of weight of all the objects inside it?


Aha!! Nice catch! Let's say the weight of one small universe, say ten tons!

No, really. Since the weight of the objects contained in the box will exist in a plane outside the one in which the box resides, the weight of the box itself will apply, with no extra weight no matter how many items are stored inside.


----------



## Android089 (Apr 21, 2009)

cool
containing a baby dragon (Ha ha)
or... A river!!!

another idea...
Dragonborn Armour of Bahumot

Dragonborn armour can only be worn by Dragonborn (duh)
it gives the wearer a bonus to strength and dextarity (dradcliffe09 you pick the right bonus)

The armour also comes with bucklers of bashing and the armour is a holy symbol
cost is somewhere in the 7-8 hundred area


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

Android089 said:


> cool
> containing a baby dragon (Ha ha)
> or... A river!!!
> 
> ...


Hmm. Assuming dragonborn and dragontouched are the same (offspring of dragons mating with other races), here goes:

Dragonborn Armour of Bahamut (assuming that's what android had in mind)

This armour will scorched any creature without dragon's blood in their veins on contact, dealing 1d4 damage to that creature per round of contact.

Creatures with dragon's blood may touch and use the armour with no harmful effect. The armour grants the user a +2 bonus to Str and Dex while in use.

Creation Requisites: Medium Transmutation; CL5th; Craft Magic Arms and Armor; (Insert Spell Related to Dragon Here), Permanency, Bull's Strength, Haste (or any other dexterity enhancing spell)
Creation Cost: 700g (for crafting suit of armor) 200g (for spell components), 120 XP
Price: 1500g


----------



## Android089 (Apr 21, 2009)

I like it

But in the 4th edition rule book it says Dragonborn (not Dragon-touched)
they look like a dragon but have a human stance

http://www.wocstudios.com/images/4e12.jpg


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

Android089 said:


> I like it
> 
> But in the 4th edition rule book it says Dragonborn (not Dragon-touched)
> they look like a dragon but have a human stance
> ...


Ah, okay. I don't yet have the 4th ed yet. I figure I should wait a few more years. I still don't feel I've made the most of my $500+ investment in 3.5 books.

So you may have to substitute some of the spells with the new 4th ed equivalents to make the item fit with your campaign. Enjoy!


----------



## Android089 (Apr 21, 2009)

yeah we will be playing online with our bud in afew weeks and we will most likly be using these magic items


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

Oh, really? Where and when? I may be interested in participating, and this may entice me into getting the 4th ed core books. I have wondered if the rules for combat have been simplified to any degree.


----------



## Android089 (Apr 21, 2009)

We might be playing this weekend (Saturday Dec 12 or Sunday Dec 13)
Our GM is across continent so we have a Time Zone issue
I'll send him a message to see if you can join (probobly yes as we only have 3 people right now)
You will have to download Skype and you will probobly want to download D+D insider character buulder (may as well subscribe to it also)


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

That's cool. I'll have to catch your next session. I'll go ahead and sign up for insider and start hunting for the books so I can brush up on the rules. That way when I do join you guys, we can jump straight to playing without having to go over too many rules. Not to mention I'll be likely working this weekend, but I do have some weeks off coming up -- plenty of time to get in on some action. I would have a few questions up front for you and your DM - what's your campaign? Can I use constructs for PC's? Is there some where I can access your campaign and look over the rules and restrictions?

Thanks, and I'll get that Skype downloaded right away. Cheers! :grin:


----------



## Android089 (Apr 21, 2009)

Info for you...



dradcliffe09 said:


> That's cool. I'll have to catch your next session. I'll go ahead and sign up for insider and start hunting for the books


When you subscribe to D+D insider you get all the 4th edition books on the computer (it costs money to subscribe though)



dradcliffe09 said:


> I would have a few questions up front for you and your DM


DM name is oblivion8 (PM if you want)



dradcliffe09 said:


> what's your campaign? Can I use constructs for PC's? Is there some where I can access your campaign and look over the rules and restrictions?


You would have to ask oblivion8


----------



## Mitchy (Apr 19, 2009)

it dosent cost much to subscride though, $5 a month i think, dont think the DM has anything planned out yet.


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm working on the subscription. I'll let oblivion know when I'm ready to play. Thanks, guys!


----------



## Android089 (Apr 21, 2009)

well oblivion still has to try out the program

the whole game might not be going if the program fail :'(


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

If there's a will, there's a way. We can always play-by-post on a new thread. I've seen it done on other sites, like gaia online.

I'll see if I can get something going with oblivion, but I still need to finalize my insider subscription tomorrow at home, then see what I'm lacking in 4.0 knowledge.


----------



## Android089 (Apr 21, 2009)

oblivion still hasn't said if he wants another player yet


----------



## Mitchy (Apr 19, 2009)

were going to talk to oblivion on skype today(tuesday) at 4 pacific time.

PM me your skype name, so i can add you

mines Mitchell-the-Monster


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

Sorry, guys. I've been trying to get my skype and dnd insider going, but the connection at my house hasn't been very good lately. I'll have to see if I can fix the problem. Until then, enjoy the game and I'll catch up with you later. Cheers!


----------



## Android089 (Apr 21, 2009)

ok and oblivion said that if you have the rules (you do because of insider) then you can play

But you do have to have...
http://www.rptools.net/
just get Character creation and Maptool

and 1 last thing
I think this thread i getting a little of topic so we should witch to PM's


----------



## Mitchy (Apr 19, 2009)

havent started yet, the first game will hopefully be on saturday or sunday, but you also need to download mapmaker tool, and character tool if you want. so let me know if you can fix the connection by then so you can be in the first game.

got anouther thing for this thread:
(dont know if its already in the rule book) Team Attack:

two characters can use this as a at will power, each one makes an attack at 1[W] damage, the enemy has to attack the character who attacked the enemy creater first. if it decides to attack the other one it takes a minus D5 to hit.
OR
the two character can attack at the same time(this can only be used once an encounter, the other one can still be used after this power) doing 2[W] damage each, the player can decide to block, doing 1[W] damage, and the enemy takes minus D5 to hit that character(or he could block his friend from damage, not blocking himself). 

level requirment would be 1, but for every ten levels, the damage goes up by 1, to a max of plus 3 damage.

tell me what you think of it.


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

Mitchy said:


> havent started yet, the first game will hopefully be on saturday or sunday, but you also need to download mapmaker tool, and character tool if you want. so let me know if you can fix the connection by then so you can be in the first game.
> 
> got anouther thing for this thread:
> (dont know if its already in the rule book) Team Attack:
> ...


Okay, let's see if I can interpret this right:

Once per encounter, two characters with this (Feat?) can declare they will make a team attack on one opponent. The two characters can declare a double combo attack and inflict double damage for each successful hit, at one attack from each of the two characters,

or

One character will attack while the other defends, inflicting normal damage from the one attack and placing a -5 attack penalty on the opponent for that round.

Assuming this is a feat and not an item, then:

Pre-requisites: All classes except for bards, wizards and sorcerers can take this feat. Two characters must possess this feat to use it. Each character using this feat must be proficient with their equipped armor and weapons, or have the unarmed combat feat.

At each level divisible by ten (10, 20, 30 ...) each character may add one extra damage roll to their double combo attack.

(This is based on the 3.5 Ed. rules. I'll have to study the 4th Ed. for updates)


----------



## Mitchy (Apr 19, 2009)

sounds better then mine did. i think that will work for 4th edidition too.


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

I'll try and download the tools today, hopefully I'll be ready for a game tonight. I got skype setup on my PC, I'm guessing I'll need a headset to talk over the line. I'll PM you when I'm ready to play. 

If you don't hear from me by Saturday afternoon, that means I didn't get set up in time, so go on without me and I'll catch you guys next time.


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

Progress! I've got Skype setup, I'll have to go and get an adapter for my headset, but if you guys could recommend a better device for talking on Skype, let me know! I downloaded the tools from rp, still trying to get my account working with wizards, we'll see. Got some leaves burning, so got to go! Later!


----------



## Mitchy (Apr 19, 2009)

bad news. my computer got some kind of virus, and it might be because of the rptools. but on monday im going to have to put everything back on my computer, and ill put rptools onto my usp drive so it wont mess up the computer


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

Crap. I'm deleting my files from RPtools. I'll send a message to the site to check on their stuff. I'm posting this here because the rest of you may want to do the same.


----------



## Mitchy (Apr 19, 2009)

it will work if you put the files on a usp drive, ill tell you how well it works though, i will have it done by late tomorrow probably. im also going to add you on skype, so that this thread dosent go on so long that it needs a part 2.


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

PM me to let me know how it turns out. I notified one of the admins at RPtools.

Now, where were we..... :laugh:


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

Cube of Elemental Energy

A box sized equivalent to one cubic foot composed of mechanical components that enable the user to harness mechanical energy by inserting an air, fire or water elemental in the center space. The cube is sealed by an arcane lock to prevent the elemental from escaping. The power produced by the cube is equivalent to four draft horses.

Aside from power, the cubes can also generate the following effects by opening a valve on one side of the cube:

Fire elemental cubes produce enough heat to boil one cubic foot of water constantly.

Water elemental cubes produce one gallon of fresh water per minute constantly.

Air elemental cubes produce air pressure up to 100 psi (regulate with valve) constantly and gusts of wind at 50 mph covering one ten foot square space for one full round before recharging for one full round.

For one cubic foot cube:
Creation Requisites: Transmutation, Conjuration; CL 5th; Craft Wondrous Item; Arcane Mark, Arcane Lock, Summon Elemental, Permanency
Creation Cost: 1000g, 200XP (for permanent summoning of one elemental)
Price: 2500g (to cover time consuming production of mechanical components and risks involved in summoning and coercing elemental)

The size, powers, requisite and cost of the cube can be reduced or increased together proportionately.


----------



## Mitchy (Apr 19, 2009)

nice, if the DM lets that in, im gonna buy one as soon as i can. get two of those, one wind, one fire. use the wind to push the flames, so you could have a magical flamer. i would totally buy the wind one. pushing people off walls would be so much fun.


----------



## Mitchy (Apr 19, 2009)

good news now. downloading RPtools to a usp drive will work, with no virus threat, so everyone who reads this, if you want to download RPtools, download it to a removable drive.


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

Gravity Boots:

These boots create their own field of gravity, large enough to accommodate one creature up to large size. The user may walk on or under any surface, including vertical walls and ceilings without being affected by normal gravity.

One particularly useful yet hazardous trait of the boots is they can fall toward any direction that points "below" them, meaning if the boots are turned upside down, they will fall straight up, taking the user with them. The user will land on any above surface just as if they were falling toward the ground with the same effects of normal gravity for the plane in which the boots are used. The boots may also be used to fall in any other direction the user chooses with the same effects. When falling long distances, apply the normal rules as if the user were falling on normal gravity.

To avoid the hazard of falling unintentionally, the user may combine an anti-magic stone with the boots to turn off the gravity field at will. 

Creation Requisite: Transmutation; CL 10th; Craft Wondrous Item; Levitate (Reversed - Requires Metamagic Feat), Animate Object, Permanency
Creation Cost: 10,200g (master craft leather boots, two cubic inches of crushed meteorites), 250 XP
Price: 20,000g (these boots are rather tedious, expensive and difficult to manufacture!)

Special Feat: 

Gravity Jump

Pre-Requisite: 5 Ranks in Acrobat Skill

By learning to use the boots with the anti-magic stone to manipulate the direction of gravity with adequate timing and creativity, the user can "jump" to great heights and long distances without taking damage from falling. The user will direct the boots to fall toward a point directly above, below, or next to their destination, and at the critical moment he will deactivate the boots and turn to the destination, reactivating the boots and falling a short, safe distance to land. This feat requires an Acrobat skill check for the user to succeed. Failure results in missing the destination, causing the user to fall down from wherever the user planned to turn.


----------



## Android089 (Apr 21, 2009)

oh oh oh
combine the gravity boots with the elemental cube that has wind. You could get turbo!!!


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

Android089 said:


> oh oh oh
> combine the gravity boots with the elemental cube that has wind. You could get turbo!!!


Totally unnecessary. Look at it this way:

When you jump off a building and fall to the ground, if the building is tall enough, you will have enough time to reach terminal velocity before you reach the ground. Considering the amount of thrust you can produce from the air elemental cube (at least the cubic foot size, weighing 40 lbs, with 100 psi which isn't very much) versus the force of gravity you can manipulate with the boots, the cube would be practically useless in manipulating your velocity or direction.

On a side note, combining the air cube with a bolt thrower and equipping it during use of the gravity boots would be a very effective strategy, converting any combat zone into a practical zero gravity environment for those who can fly or equip the boots.

Just remember that when you use the boots, you are falling, not flying. As such, a physicist could have one helluva time evaluating the path, trajectory, and velocity of someone using the boots, so I made it much simpler with the rule of using an Acrobat skill check. 

To elaborate, you could navigate paths without ever touching the ground by using a string of gravity jumps, changing your direction of gravity multiple times before reaching your destination. Each jump would require it's own skill check. If you fail one of the jumps and fall toward the natural gravity of your current location, you would fall down with a horizontal direction following your direction from your last jump. Roll a d6 and count the result as how many horizontal spaces you move before impact. Of course, if you make all the jumps successfully, you land at your destination with no error.

The sky really is the limit when you think of the possibilities that open with these boots.

I'll check the net for terminal velocity and acceleration from gravity so I can figure out the speed.


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

http://hypertextbook.com/facts/JianHuang.shtml

Terminal velocity for an average human being is 250 feet per second!! Assuming one round in D&D is 6 seconds, with ten rounds = one minute, you can fall at 1500 feet per round at terminal velocity! Measuring this on a grid with ten foot square spaces gives you a movement of 150 spaces at terminal velocity!

Now let's check acceleration...


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

"Newton's Second Law

"Change of motion is proportional to the force applied, and take place along the straight line the force acts."

Newton's second law for the gravity force - weight - can be expressed as

F = m g (1)

where

F = force (weight)

m = mass

g = acceleration of gravity

The force caused by gravity - g - is called weight. Note! Mass - m - is a property.

The acceleration of gravity can be observed by measuring the change of velocity of a free falling object:

g = dv / dt (2)

where

dv = change in velocity

dt = change in time

A dropped object accelerate to a speed of 9.81 m/s or 32.174 ft/s in one second."

(http://www.engineeringtoolbox.com/accelaration-gravity-d_340.html)

When falling, you accelerate at a rate of about 30 feet per second, and top out at 1500 feet per second.

Let's look at this in terms of DnD:

In one round, you accelerate in freefall for six seconds, so that's 0 to 30 fps (feet per second) in the first second, 30 to 60 fps in the 2nd, 60 to 90 fps in the third, 90 to 120 fps in the 4th, 120 to 150 fps in the fifth, 150 to 180 fps in the 6th.

30 + 60 + 90 + 120 + 150 + 180 = 630 feet = 63 spaces in one round!

That means a gravity jump that covers a distance of 100 feet or ten spaces takes about 1/6 of one round in game time. That's one second -- very little room for error. So, if you're planning to make gravity jumps, make sure you can pass the skill check!

On the other hand, you could just travel the distance on foot, using the walls and ceiling to reach your destination with minimal risk. It's up to you.


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

After thinking over the problem with impact, here's what I got:

Impact Soles:

Composed of an adamantium frame containing rare stones that absorb kinetic energy, housed around mechanisms that store the energy for dissipation and later use. These soles can be combined with the gravity boots to absorb high impacts from up to 2000 ft. The impact absorbed into the soles will be converted and stored as kinetic energy, which will gradually dissipate with no harful effects. There will be no shock wave from the user's impact, as it is completely absorbed into the soles.

Creation Requisites: Medium Transmutation; CL 7th; Craft Wondrous Item; Energy Drain, Permanency

Creation Cost: 48 cubic inches of Adamantium 24000g (at 500g/cubic inch)
10 cubic inches if Helite (rare energy absorbing stone) 7000g (at 700g / cubic inch)
Manufacture: 5000g XP Cost: 250XP (cost of spells)

Price: 45000g

In case you're planning to use the energy for a weapon, the Energy Discharge Module and Kinetic Wave Amplifier are coming soon!


----------



## Mitchy (Apr 19, 2009)

kinetic wave amplifier.....fun fun fun

looking through the D+D core rule book, i was shocked to find that necromancer warlocks cant get a daily power to raise the dead. so heres my version.

Raise Dead (couldnt think of anouther name)
Necrotic
Daily Power
Target: any space within 3 squares
Intelligence check to succesfully Raise Dead. a failed check means the spell has backfired and has taken life out of you, minus your level from you health
no role to hit is made. 
the spell lasts for 10 turns, but if the Necromancer wants it to keep going, he/she must pass anouther Intelligence check with the same thing happening if he/she fails.

level requirment 5

I dont know what the profile would be, and i would make it, but i dont have the D+D books with me right now. so ill post it in a bit.


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

Looking good so far. It makes me want to make something to make the undeath permanent, like:

Spike of Undeath

User may hammer this spike into the skull of any dead creature with up to 30 hit points. This causes any flesh to melt off the creature, leaving a skeleton that will obey any command from the user. The creature will remain active until the spike is removed or their body is destroyed.

Creation Requisite: Necromancy, Transmutation; CL 5th; Craft Wondrous Item; Animate Skeleton, Permanency

Creation Cost: 300g, 75 XP

Price: 550g


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

WarMarket

A very long time ago, Bakeshi, one enterprising gnome born of wealthy stock decided it would be a good idea to establish a chain of markets that could be accessed even in the most remote and untraveled locations, so soldiers, travels and adventurers could seek aid and purchase needed items in the most critical of moments.

With this in mind, Bakeshi began establishing portals and waypoints in the forms of formidable gargoyles, to represent strength and protection where it is needed, and also the vengeance to be expected for those who desecrate or pillage the portals and waypoints.

Once one approaches one of these gargoyles, the gargoyle will become active and ask the traveller what is needed. The gargoyle will then respond to the customer’s needs with the best means available.

WarMarket cannot guarantee the same items or aid will be available for every customer request, but the gargoyle is there to help and will do so in any way it can.


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

Energy Discharge Module:

A magical mechanical apparatus designed to control the storage and release of energy. It can be combined with just about any equipment that uses, stores, or creates any kind of energy to be harnessed or spent on actions that require the energy stored in said equipment.


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

Turbo Boost:

To be used with the gravity boots equipped with impact soles.

Upon absorbing energy from a long fall, the user may use that energy to move at three times their normal speed for two rounds. Any other action besides movement is not affected.


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

Rebound:

To be used with Gravity Boots equipped with Impact Soles

Using a long fall or a turbo boost, the user may flip to direct the gravity boots toward their next point of impact. This move will absorb the impact rather than injure the user. However, if the user rebounds an object or living target, the target takes 1d8 + 4 damage.


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

Force Kick:

To be used by combining the Gravity Boots, Impact Soles, and Energy Discharge Module.

Upon a Rebound with a target, the user may use the Energy Discharge Module to send a burst of kinetic energy into the target of the rebound, dealing 2d8 + 4 points of damage if used during a turbo boost, or 2d8 + 4 points of damage per 100 feet if used during a long fall.


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

Kinetic Wave Amplifier:

A ring of adamantium housing kinetic absorbers and amplifiers that triple the amount of kinetic energy used with combined equipment.


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

Shock Wave:

To be used by combining the Gravity Boots, Impact Soles, Energy Discharge Module, and Kinetic Wave Amplifier

Upon impact from a long fall, the user may release a shock wave of kinetic energy, dealing 2d8 + 4 points of damage per 100 feet fallen to all targets within 30 feet.


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

Kinetic Jump:

To be used by combining the Gravity Boots, Impact Soles, Energy Discharge Module, and Kinetic Wave Amplifier

Upon impact from a long fall, the user may use the kinetic energy to launch himself a distance equal to the distance fallen before impact. The launch can be guided by leaning in one direction before launching.


----------



## Android089 (Apr 21, 2009)

hrm???

kenetic jump off a target while using the rebound

lots a damage!!!


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

Android089 said:


> hrm???
> 
> kenetic jump off a target while using the rebound
> 
> lots a damage!!!



Kinetic Jump:

To be used by combining the Gravity Boots, Impact Soles, Energy Discharge Module, and Kinetic Wave Amplifier

Upon impact from a long fall, the user may use the kinetic energy to launch himself a distance equal to the distance fallen before impact. The launch can be guided by leaning in one direction before launching.

Performing a kinetic jump off a living target or object will inflict 2d8 + 4 damage. Character performing this feat must pass a Dexterity check vs. target's AC.


----------



## Android089 (Apr 21, 2009)

now thats awsome


----------



## Mitchy (Apr 19, 2009)

Warlock power time: >

level:11
Soul Steal
Necrotic Damage
Range: touch
encounter

the warlock reaches into his targets body and grabs onto what appears to be a white shadow, as soon as the soul has left the body, the body falls to the ground and lays there lifelessly

both the target and the Warlock take a willpower check, whoever passes by most wins, in a tie, then the power does nothing. If the Warlock wins, then he does 4D6 damge to the target and takes a **?soul star?** (cant remember what there called) 
if the target wins then the Warlock suffers 1D3 damage

tell me what you think Dradcliffe


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

Mitchy said:


> Warlock power time: >
> 
> level:11
> Soul Steal
> ...


Very cool. Makes me think of Riddick when the Necromonger leader takes the guy's soul on Helion Prime.

I'll clean it up a bit:


Soul Steal
Level 11 Warlock Power (Necromancer Paragon)
Necrotic Damage (Death vs. Holy)
Range: touch
Uses: Once per encounter

The necromancer reaches into a target's body and grabs their soul. In order to take the soul, the necromancer must pass a wisdom check vs. the target's will save. Failure or a tie results in the target keeping his soul and leaves the necromancer open to one attack from the target. If the necromancer succeeds, he must spend the soul on one power or store it within one soul stone.

Creatures who lose their soul will immediately have their intelligance and wisdom drop to zero, and will lose HP equal to 1/4 their maximum per round until death or recovery of their soul. Creature who die from this effect cannot be resurrected until their soul is returned, and must undergo the normal rules for resurrection once the soul is returned.

This leaves us with a new item and some rules as well...


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

Soul Stone

A magic stone prepared with arcane marks and containment spells to capture and contain one soul from any creature. Adding these stones to magic items or using them in rituals can magnify and alter the effects dramically, depending on the stone and the soul captured within.

Any stone can be used to create a soul stone. However, the type of stone used can greatly affect the potency and permanency of the soul's containment. Common quartz or granite will only have the potency to contain fine to small creatures with Int 0 to 3. Diamonds can contain the soul of a Level 30 Dracolich with Int 35. Other stones will fall between these ranges, and there may be others that are vastly more powerful. They only need to be found and experimented with.

Creation Requisites: Enchantment, Conjuration, Necromancy; CL 2nd - 10th (depends on the stone and intended potency and capacity); Craft Wondrous Item, Arcane Mark, Binding, Control Undead

Creation Cost: Stone of choice, 25 to 500 XP (depending on the stone)

Price: Smallest mundane stones cost 1g. One diamond capable of holding aforementioned dracolich costs 20,000g.


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

Soul Exchange:

The soul of one creature is exchanged with another, placing those souls in different bodies. The bodies will retain their strength and constitution scores. Their dexterity scores are halved until three experience levels are gained or their original souls are returned. The souls will keep their wisdom, intelligence, and charisma scores, their personalities and mannerisms, and any knowledge and experience gained in their former bodies.

This situation may occur in several instances:

1. A creature falls victim to a necromancer's soul steal power and must take on another soul to survive. This can be done by keeping an appropriate soul stone on hand, which cannot be done by those of good alignment, or performing an appropriate ritual.

2. A necromancer may swaps souls of creatures as some experiment.

3. Deity may do this as a punishment or joke.

4. Other situations may arise in which this may occur.


----------



## Mitchy (Apr 19, 2009)

sweet, i want a soul stone now. Could you put the soul stone onto the edge of a sword, and then take the persons soul when the blade is inside the target? that would be fun.


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

Mitchy said:


> sweet, i want a soul stone now. Could you put the soul stone onto the edge of a sword, and then take the persons soul when the blade is inside the target? that would be fun.


A slot would have to be cut into the hilt of the sword where stones could be inserted. The target would have to be bloodied in order to steal their soul. At that point, the blade would be thrust into the target, channeling the soul into the stone. After that, the soul energy could be used to power the blade's magical properties, or the stone could be exchanged for a new stone to recieve another soul. The number of charges the sword could use from one stone depends on the stone, the soul, and the properties of the sword and its magical abilities.

Think of the sword being akin to the Soul Reaver sword in the Eidos game franchise, only with a few differences.


----------

